# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Regent Sky [Stena Baltica, Regent Sky, Zoe]

## mastrokostas



----------


## mastrokostas

Και τα τέσσερα είναι αδερφάκια .Παραγγελία της Stenaline (Σουηδική εταιρεία ferry)στο ναυπηγείο της Gdynia στην Πολωνία . Τα δυο παραδόθηκαν (StenaGermanica & StenaScandinavica ) .Τα αλλά δυο έμειναν μισοτελειωμένα λόγο κλεισίματος του ναυπηγείου μετά από μεγάλες απεργίες .Το πρώτο το αγόρασε μισοτελειωμένο η ΑΝΕΚ όπου και το τελείωσε στην Ελλάδα ,και το δεύτερο που ήταν μόνο η γάστρα ,το αγόρασε ο Λελακης για να το κάνει κρουαζιερόπλοιο . Το μάκρυνε αλλά είκοσι πέντε μέτρα ? στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας , έβαλε το κομοδεσιο και της κύριες μηχανές – ηλεκτρομηχανές κτλ , αλλά δεν πρόλαβε να το τελειώσει

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μαστροκώστα η μετασκευή του Regent Sky του 4ου αδερφού ξεκινησε στην Αυλίδα, στα ναυπηγεία του ίδιου του Λελάκη και ήταν η αιτία για νακλείσουν τα ναυπηγεία αφού τελικά με τα μεγάλα χρέη που ειχε για τη μετασκευή του βαποριού δεν μπορούσε να συνεχίσει τη λειτουργία του.

Το ωραίο είναι οτι με τον Azzo είχαμε την συζήτηση των 4 αδελφών στη συνάντηση της Πέμπτης...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μαστροκώστα η μετασκευή του Regent Sky του 4ου αδερφού ξεκινησε στην Αυλίδα, στα ναυπηγεία του ίδιου του Λελάκη και ήταν η αιτία για νακλείσουν τα ναυπηγεία αφού τελικά με τα μεγάλα χρέη που ειχε για τη μετασκευή του βαποριού δεν μπορούσε να συνεχίσει τη λειτουργία του.
> 
> Το ωραίο είναι οτι με τον Azzo είχαμε την συζήτηση των 4 αδελφών στη συνάντηση της Πέμπτης...


Φίλε Γιώργο .Το βαπόρι αυτό πράγματι ήταν στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος την ίδια εποχή που και εγώ με άλλο βαπόρι της εταιρείας Λελακη έκανα επισκευή  στα ίδια ναυπηγεία ,αλλά η επιμήκυνση και το κομοδεσιο , η λαμαρινοδουλεια ,έγινε στην Ελευσίνα .Τον λόγο δεν τον ξέρω .
Κρίμα που δεν με βάλατε στην συζήτηση για να μαθαίνατε και πράγματα που δεν γράφονται .Ο  λόγος που έκλεισαν τα ναυπηγεία δεν ήταν το Regent Sky πάντως .
Ο mastrokostas αν δεν ξέρει δεν μιλά .

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μαστροκώστα συγγνώμη αν σε έθιξα με αυτά που έγραψα παραπάνω. Για αυτό υπάρχει ο χώρος εδώ ώστε σε περιπτωση που κάποιος κάνει λάθος να μας διορθώσει. 
Πάντως από φήμες που είχα ακούσει (ήμουν μικρός τότε και δεν ήμουν πολύ μεσα στο χώρο) είχα την εντύπωση πως τα ναυπηγεία εκλεισαν λόγω του Regent Sky.

Λογικά λόγω της μεγάλης έκτασης λαμαρινοδουλειάς που είχε το βαπόρι, τα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδας αδύνατούσαν να ανταποκριθούν, ή το θεώρησαν οικονομικότερο να το δώσουν ως υπεργολαβία στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.

Η επιμήκυνση έγινε πρύμα?

Δε χάθηκαν οι συναντήσεις.... Στην επόμενη θα συζητήσουμε ό,τι δε συζητήσαμε στην τελευταία!!!!   :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χωρίς να το γνωρίζω, υποθέτοντας μόνο, βλέποντας την φωτογραφία του REGENT SKY στο ποστ του φίλου mastrokostas, η επιμήκυνση έγινε στο κέντρο σχεδόν του πλοίου.

Είναι πολύ εμφανές το τμήμα στην γάστρα του πλοίου με την σκουριασμένη λαμαρίνα.  :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πολύ σωστή η παρατήρησή σου sea bird. Aν και το σκούρο κόκκινο χρώμα δεν είναι σκουριά αλλά η μπογιά που βάφονται τα ελάσματα μόλις βγαίνουν από τα χαλυβουργεία. αν και από την αριστερή πλευρά είναι το ίδιο τότε σίγουρα η παρατήρησή σου θα συναντήσει την πραγματικότητα!!!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Sea bird επιβεβαιώθηκες!!!

http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p39267867.html

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μαστροκώστα συγγνώμη αν σε έθιξα με αυτά που έγραψα παραπάνω. Για αυτό υπάρχει ο χώρος εδώ ώστε σε περιπτωση που κάποιος κάνει λάθος να μας διορθώσει. 
> Πάντως από φήμες που είχα ακούσει (ήμουν μικρός τότε και δεν ήμουν πολύ μεσα στο χώρο) είχα την εντύπωση πως τα ναυπηγεία εκλεισαν λόγω του Regent Sky.
> 
> Λογικά λόγω της μεγάλης έκτασης λαμαρινοδουλειάς που είχε το βαπόρι, τα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδας αδύνατούσαν να ανταποκριθούν, ή το θεώρησαν οικονομικότερο να το δώσουν ως υπεργολαβία στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.
> 
> Η επιμήκυνση έγινε πρύμα?
> 
> Δε χάθηκαν οι συναντήσεις.... Στην επόμενη θα συζητήσουμε ό,τι δε συζητήσαμε στην τελευταία!!!!


Γιωργαρε από σένα δεν θίγομαι με τίποτα .




> Χωρίς να το γνωρίζω, υποθέτοντας μόνο, βλέποντας την φωτογραφία του REGENT SKY στο ποστ του φίλου mastrokostas, η επιμήκυνση έγινε στο κέντρο σχεδόν του πλοίου.
> 
> Είναι πολύ εμφανές το τμήμα στην γάστρα του πλοίου με την σκουριασμένη λαμαρίνα.


Ακριβώς!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Και τα τέσσερα είναι αδερφάκια .Παραγγελία της Stenaline (Σουηδική εταιρεία ferry)στο ναυπηγείο της Gdynia στην Πολωνία . Τα δυο παραδόθηκαν (StenaGermanica & StenaScandinavica ) .Τα αλλά δυο έμειναν μισοτελειωμένα λόγο κλεισίματος του ναυπηγείου μετά από μεγάλες απεργίες .Το πρώτο το αγόρασε μισοτελειωμένο η ΑΝΕΚ όπου και το τελείωσε στην Ελλάδα ,και το δεύτερο που ήταν μόνο η γάστρα ,το αγόρασε ο Λελακης για να το κάνει κρουαζιερόπλοιο . Το μάκρυνε αλλά είκοσι πέντε μέτρα ? στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας , έβαλε το κομοδεσιο και της κύριες μηχανές – ηλεκτρομηχανές κτλ , αλλά δεν πρόλαβε να το τελειώσει


ΜαστροΚωστα,
Στο πλοιο εχουν οντως τοποθετηθει οι Μηχανες του?
Ειναι κ σε αυτο (4)?
Μετα απο τοσα χρονια ειναι εκμεταλευσιμες?

----------


## mastrokostas

> ΜαστροΚωστα,
> Στο πλοιο εχουν οντως τοποθετηθει οι Μηχανες του?
> Ειναι κ σε αυτο (4)?
> Μετα απο τοσα χρονια ειναι εκμεταλευσιμες?


Όταν ήρθε από Πολωνία είχε μόνο τα τιμόνια. Της μηχανές της έβαλε στην Ελλάδα και νομίζω ότι είναι Wartsila , καθώς και οι ηλεκτρομηχανές .Επειδή δεν της έχω δει με τα μάτια μου αλλά έχουν περάσει και αρκετά χρόνια ,κρατώ μια επιφυλάξει . 
Είναι τέσσερις , αλλά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση είναι σήμερα και αν είναι ακόμη μέσα !

----------


## Giorgos_D

Από τη στιγμή που το βαπόρι έφτασε σε αυτή τη φάση κατασκευής (να εχουν ολοκληρωθεί σχεδόν όλες οι ελασματουργικές εργασίες) οι μηχανές πρέπει να είναι μέσα και λογικά με μια επισκευή να μπορούν να δουλέψουν (αυτό με κάθε επιφύλαξη)

----------


## Apostolos

Μετά απο τοοόσα χρόνια παροπλισμού φαίνετε ότι δέν θα το δούμε να πηγαίνει για σκράπ. Σύμφωνα με την Shippax το πλοίο φέρετε να αγοράστηκε απο τους ιδιοκτήτες του THE TOPAZ και θα το αποπερατώσουν... Η αναγέννηση ενώς γίγαντα?
Μερικές φώτο του πλοίου εδώ!

----------


## Azzos

Pia eteria einai h "The Topaz"??iparxi link?

----------


## xara

Αυτό το είχε ο Λελάκης, οταν είχε τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος, κάποια χρόνια, σαν "σκάφη", χωρίς καμμια υπερκατασκευή, δεμένο στα ναυπηγεία. Μετα, οταν κατασκευάστηκε το κομοδέσιο, ακούστηκε πως προορίζεται για πλωτό καζίνο. Με την αλλαγή της ιδιοκτησίας των ναυπηγείων, έφυγε κι αυτό. Αν βρέθηκε κάποιος να το αξιοποιήσει, μπράβο του

----------


## Azzos

Apo to 2004 peripou to agorase kopsoxronia h Jay Management opou gia 2 xronia prospa8ouse na brei kondilia gia na to ftiaksi...to skafos exei tis mixanes kai ta geaboxes xima sto mixanostasio me kapia epipros8eta kouzineta telikou aksonos...aaaa eixe to ploio kai ena filaka sthn eisodo tou ploiou.....

----------


## AegeanIslands

Αν ξερει καποιος και ειναι σιγουρος 
να γραψει αν ειναι εφικτο επειτα απο τοσα χρονια το σκαφος
αλλα και οι μηχανες του να ειναι σε κατασταση 
λειτουργιας.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο σήμερα στα Αμπελάκια!
REGENT SKY.jpg

----------


## jortheo

http://www.stockwatch.com.cy/nqconte...w&ann_id=80934




> σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του περιοδικού, εξετάζεται το ενδεχόμενο αγοράς του μισο - τελειωμένου κρουαζιερόπλοιου Regent Sky.

----------


## nautikos

Συμφωνα ομως με αυτο site, η _Louis Cruises_ αρνειται οποιαδηποτε σχεση με το ημιτελες *Regent Sky*.

----------


## scoufgian

> Φίλε Γιώργο .Το βαπόρι αυτό πράγματι ήταν στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος την ίδια εποχή που και εγώ με άλλο βαπόρι της εταιρείας Λελακη έκανα επισκευή στα ίδια ναυπηγεία ,αλλά η επιμήκυνση και το κομοδεσιο , η λαμαρινοδουλεια ,έγινε στην Ελευσίνα .Τον λόγο δεν τον ξέρω .
> Κρίμα που δεν με βάλατε στην συζήτηση για να μαθαίνατε και πράγματα που δεν γράφονται .Ο λόγος που έκλεισαν τα ναυπηγεία δεν ήταν το Regent Sky πάντως .
> Ο mastrokostas αν δεν ξέρει δεν μιλά .


mastrokosta νομιζω πως το regent sky πρεπει να το βλεπα στα ναυπηγεια αυλιδας τη περιοδο 1997-2000 ή κανω λαθος?

----------


## mastrokostas

> mastrokosta νομιζω πως το regent sky πρεπει να το βλεπα στα ναυπηγεια αυλιδας τη περιοδο 1997-2000 ή κανω λαθος?


Δεν θυμάμαι πότε έφυγε αλλά θυμάμαι περίπου ποτέ ήρθε στην Αυλίδα  .Πρέπει να ήταν το 1991 η 92 .

----------


## scoufgian

> Δεν θυμάμαι πότε έφυγε αλλά θυμάμαι περίπου ποτέ ήρθε στην Αυλίδα .Πρέπει να ήταν το 1991 η 92 .


τοσα χρονια στο ιδιο σημειο...............οποιος περνουσε απο το δρομο αυλιδας-χαλκιδας και κοιταζε τα ναυπηγεια δεξια,εβλεπε αυτον το γιγαντα .....

----------


## nautikos

> τοσα χρονια στο ιδιο σημειο...............οποιος περνουσε απο το δρομο αυλιδας-χαλκιδας και κοιταζε τα ναυπηγεια δεξια,εβλεπε αυτον το γιγαντα .....


Τωρα τον κοιταζει οποιος παει για Αμπελακι Σαλαμινας  :Very Happy: . Το θεμα ειναι ως ποτε... :Confused:

----------


## mastromarinos

Χωρίς να είμαι σε τίποτε σίγουρος και με κάθε επιφύλαξη όταν ήταν στην Αυλίδα είχα ακούσει από ανθρώπους του Ναυπηγείου ότι υπήρχε κάποιο σοβαρό κατασκευαστικό λάθος ή παράληψη το οποίο καθιστά την περαιτέρω κατασκευή ασύμφορη.
Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τι ακριβώς ήταν αυτό. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να πάρει πληροφορίες θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον.
Τώρα αυτό ίσως είναι το μυστικό που κάνει την εταιρεία LOUIS να διαψεύδει κατηγορηματικά και να αποκλύει κάθε προσπάθεια να αναλάβει την ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής. 
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην εταιρεία του LOUI εργάζονται αρχιμηχανικοί και αρχικαπετάνιος που ήταν πριν στην εταιρεία του Λελάκη.
Μακάρι όλα όσα τώρα σας γράφω να είναι ράδιο αρβήλα, αλλά επειδή τίποτε δεν είναι τυχαίο στις ημέρες μας ας το έχουμε υπόψιν και αν κάποιος έχει κάποια πληροφορία ας την εκφράσει.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ερωτημα αναπαντητο μεχρι τωρα ειναι κατα ποσο δυναται ενα πλοιο που επι τοσα πολλα χρονια βρισκονται εκτεθυμενες οι λαμαρινες του,κατα ποσο εχουν αλλοιωθει και βεβαια αν εχει ακομα τις μηχανες που ειχαν τοποθετηθει ειναι σε κατασταση λειτουργιας.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Oι μηχανες του, εχω ακουσει οτι δεν εχουν τοποθετηθει, απλα βρισκονται μεσα στο σκαφος ακομα αθιχτες. Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αληθευει αυτο....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ερωτημα αναπαντητο μεχρι τωρα ειναι κατα ποσο δυναται ενα πλοιο που επι τοσα πολλα χρονια βρισκονται εκτεθυμενες οι λαμαρινες του,κατα ποσο εχουν αλλοιωθει και βεβαια αν εχει ακομα τις μηχανες που ειχαν τοποθετηθει ειναι σε κατασταση λειτουργιας.


Σε άρθρο που έχει για το πλοίο αυτό το μήνα ο *ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ*, διάβασα ότι :
''σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα αγγλικής εφημερίδας η σημερινή του κατάσταση κρίνεται εξαιρετική''.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Δυσκολευομαι Φιλε να το καταλαβω μετα απο τοσα χρονια η κατασταση του να ειναι αξιοποιησιμη,οχι εξαιρετικη!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα φίλε *AegeanIslands*, απλά εγώ μετέφερα χωρίς σχόλια το απόσπασμα για να μην φανώ και ξερόλας.  :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

Σε γενικες γραμμες εμφανησιακα βεβαια [Στο μεγεθος], ειναι ΚΤΗΝΟΣ

----------


## mastromarinos

> Δυσκολευομαι Φιλε να το καταλαβω μετα απο τοσα χρονια η κατασταση του να ειναι αξιοποιησιμη,οχι εξαιρετικη!


Σωστά αξιοποιήσιμη, όσο για το εξαιρετική επίσης θα μπορούσα να το δεχτώ. Σκέπτομαι και κρίνω σύμφωνα με την πιο κάτω λογική:
1. Τα βρεχάμενα επειδή το πλοίο είναι σε ακινησία η διάβρωση είναι ελάχιστη σχετικά με αυτή που θα είχε όταν ταξίδευε. Σίγουρα θα έχει πιάσει μαλάδα και που ένα καθάρισμα και καλύτερα μία αμμοβολή θα αποκάλυπτε τα καθαρό πάχος της λαμαρίνας που δεν πιστεύω ότι θα έχει μειωθεί σημαντικά. Αυτό το πάχος είναι που κρίνει την κατάσταση του πλοίου και νομίζω ότι αυτή θα είναι εξαιρετική.
2. Όλες οι υπόλοιπες λαμαρίνες θα έχουν υποστεί σίγουρα μία οξείδωση, αλλά και εκεί πιστεύω ότι είναι κάτι το οποίο διορθώνεται χωρίς μεγάλο κόστος.
3. Οι μηχανές έχουν τοποθετηθεί και εφόσον είναι καινούργιες και δεν έχει γίνει καμμία άλλη επέμβαση, θα πρέπει να είναι καλυμένες με κάποιο προστατευτικό υλικό, όπως κερί, γράσσο, πλαστικοποίηση, έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα διάβρωσης. Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει τίποτε ακάλυπτο. Αλλά ακόμα και να υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο έχει διαβρωθεί ή καταστραφεί, σίγουρα υπάρχει τρόπος αποκατάστασης. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι το ποσοστό της φθοράς το οποίο είναι ανάλογο του κόστους.

Επομένως συμφωνώ και εγώ με το εξαιρετική.

Τελικά δεν έχει ακούσει κανένας για άλλο σοβαρό πρόβλημα?
Έχω κάτι υπόψιν μου,αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος και θα ήθελα αν υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει κάποια πληροφορία έτσι ώστε να το διασταυρώσουμε.

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ φτιάξανε την Κυβέλη μετά απο τόοοσα χρόνια στο Regent θα κολήσουμε?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ή το πλοίο άλλαξε θέση (τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ), ή τις προηγούμενες φορές που πέρναγα από εκεί, θαμπωμένος από τα κάλη του παρακείμενου Κάρυστος  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , δεν το ...έβλεπα.

Και ένα κουίζ : Που είναι η ...πλώρη οέο ??? :mrgreen:

REGENT SKY.jpg

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Espresso,  φαίνεται  και  το  τμήμα  που  προστέθηκε  στην  μέση  για  την  επιμήκυνση  του.  Εδώ  πρέπει  να  πούμε  ότι  το  σκούρο  χρώμα  δείχνει  ό,τι  έγινε  εδώ  στην  Ελλάδα,  ενώ  με  το  ανοικτό  χρώμα  είναι  ό,τι  έγινε  στην  Πολωνία.

----------


## dimitris

Παιδια καλημερα περιπου στις 09:00 ζητησε αδεια απο το Πειραιας traffic ο πλοηγος απο το ρυμουλκο ''Καραπιπερης 12'' για να ξεκινησει ρυμουλκιση του Regent Sky απο τη Σαλαμινα προς την Ελευσινα, γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα εκτος τα οσα εγραφε ο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ στο τευχος Φεβρουαριου?

----------


## Apostolos

Μακάρι την δουλειά να την πάρουν τα Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία. Θα έχουμε να βλέπουμε και την πρόοδο των εργασιών

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Το πλοίο τώρα βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Απο οτι άκουσα ενδιαφέρθηκαν οι Αμερικανοί και το τελειώνουν. Δεν τους έκατσε η δουλειά με το Βενιζέλο και αγόρασαν αυτό. Απο τα διόδια της Ελευσίνας φαίνεται!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## dimitris

Και μια φωτογραφια σημερα το πρωι απο τα ναυπηγεια Ελευσινος!
regent sky.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Tha eixe endiaferwn na xerame an eirthan k ta sxedia tis proigoumenis ploioktisias tou ploiou i an tha ekponithoun nees meletes opote na perimenoume diafores k kainourgio project.

----------


## Ellinis

> Tha eixe endiaferwn na xerame an eirthan k ta sxedia tis proigoumenis ploioktisias tou ploiou i an tha ekponithoun nees meletes opote na perimenoume diafores k kainourgio project.


Mιας και αναφέρθηκες στα προηγούμενα σχέδια του πλοίου ας τα θυμηθούμε πως ήταν.

regent_sky_sketch.jpg

Πηγή με διάφορα σχόλια

----------


## zerro

alithia thimaste ena karabi ligo megalitero apo to benizelos? ayto poy to afisane stin xalkida na boloderni? to ferane stin salamina ke tora to pigane stin eleysina epiteloys tha gini kroyazieroplio ke apo oti lene tha ine iperoxo makari na gini toso reo oso lene tha ine to kamari tis elladas giati ftiaxtike eksolokliroy edo stin ellada mas.

----------


## Ellinis

Εξολοκλήρου δεν φτιάχτηκε στην Ελλάδα. Όπως έχουμε γράψει και παλιότερα το σκαρί μας ήρθε από Πολωνία μεριά.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Αφού τα παλιά σχέδια έδειχναν αυτό το φουγάρο,ας έπαιρναν του Έλυρου!:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## mastromarinos

¶κουσα φήμες ότι αυτός που το αγόρασε προσπαθεί να πάρει κάποιο δάνειο ή χρηματοδότηση για την κατασκευή. Όμως δεν φαίνεται κάτι στον ορίζοντα και μάλλον θα το ξαναπουλήσει.

----------


## Leo

Απ' οτι καταλαβαίνω κοντεύει να φάει την 10ετία στο να κατασκευαστεί πέρα δόθε για να αποτελειώσει και εύχομαι να ταξιδέψει πριν την 35αετία.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .voyager

Στην Ελευσίνα τί κάνει τελικά?  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Απο ότι καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Έλειψη χρημάτων στάση... 
Είχαμε ακούσει ότι το πήραν οι Αμερικάνοι και θα το τελειώσουν τώρα το πως ποιος ξέρει?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## navigation

Μια προσφατη φωτο...αφιερωμένη σε rocinante,Roi, και Leo!

REGENT SKY.jpg

----------


## Leo

navigation μας κόβεις για μελλοντικούς αγοραστές/πλοιοκτήτες?  :Razz: . Ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωση......

----------


## Rocinante

> navigation μας κόβεις για μελλοντικούς αγοραστές/πλοιοκτήτες? . Ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωση......


Γιατι ρε μεγαλε. Εγω το σκεφτομαι για φαντασου το πλοιο στα 3 καποια στιγμη πεταμε εξω τον Ραφηνιωτη και το ονομαζουμε EXOMBOURG.
Να το βλεπουμε να κανει δεξια στο μεσα λιμανι τι αλλο θες.
Σε ευχαριστουμε φιλε Navigation πολυ καλη φωτογραφια που δινει αφορμη για μελετη και κουβεντα

----------


## Leo

Πλάκα πλάκα... θα σκεφθεί ο Roi μόλις έφυγα, αρχίσανε το ....  :Very Happy: . Ευχτυχώς και ξέρει τι είναι πίσω απ αυτούς που μόλις γυρίσει την πλάτη του τον περιλαβαίνουν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Αμα γυρίσει θα δούμε τι θα πεί.

----------


## navigation

Πότε δεν ξέρεις αγαπητέ Leo.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: είδες ο Rocinante το σκέφτεται!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΟΣ

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΡΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΑ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑΖΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ

----------


## Leo

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΡΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΑ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑΖΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ


Εδώ είναι το θέμα που ζητάς. ¶ρα λοιπόν ψάξε τισ προηγούμενες σελίδες.

----------


## Apostolos

Το περιοδικό cruise & ferry info της Shippax αναφέρει ότι το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε ZOE και άλλαξε διαχειρίστρια εταιρία απο Kyma Shipmanagement, σε Jay Management. Μήπως ειναι και η αρχή της μετασκευής???

----------


## esperos

> Το περιοδικό cruise & ferry info της Shippax αναφέρει ότι το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε ZOE και άλλαξε διαχειρίστρια εταιρία απο Kyma Shipmanagement, σε Jay Management. Μήπως ειναι και η αρχή της μετασκευής???


Aυτό  το  ΖΟΕ  υπάρχει  εδώ  και  μήνες  σε  ιστοσελίδα  shipbroker  και  είναι  προς  πώληση.

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά, αν το δώ και αυτό τελειωμένο, τί άλλο θα θέλω...

----------


## Leonardos.B

Το πλοίο,απο χθές,έφυγε απο την προβλήτα της PETROLA,που ήταν δεμένο εδώ και καιρό,προς άγνωστη κατεύθυνση και μέλλον.

----------


## mastrokostas

¶ντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει με αυτό το βαπόρι !Βαρέθηκα τόσα χρόνια να το βλεπω να το σέρνουν απο δω κι απο κει !

----------


## Leonardos.B

¨Αλλαξε για λίγο ο καιρός,και το είδα.Στην ντάνα μεσοπέλαγα στην Ελευσίνα.
(άλλοι εχουν σπίτι παρατηρητήριο στόν Πειραια  ή στο Πέραμα,εγώ πάνω απο τα διόδια της Μάνδρας αυτά που τα ΜΜΕ,έχουν ονομάσει διόδια Ελευσίνας).
-Κύριοι το καράβι ανκαι δεν έχει τελειώσει,έρχισε ταξίδια.ΠΟΛΩΝΙΑ-ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ_ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ-ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ-ΝΤΑΝΑ. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

-Αν θυμάμαι καλά,για κάτι φεγγάρια,ο Κος Λελάκης,είχε αναλάβει Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας,Ηταν η εποχή πού έφερε και το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο στην Ελευσίνα για την επιμήκινση και αποπεράτωση.Σύμπτωση????.

----------


## polykas

_Eλευσίνα 14-3-2009._

_Ορίστε αυτή την στιγμή που βρίσκεται..._

12345.jpg

----------


## sea world

Aς δούμε και το Regent Sky που μετονομάστηκε σε _ΖΟΕ_ πώς σκέφτοντε να γίνει!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Interesting picture although I find he attached artists impression much more realistic!
Unfortunately its too late now as neither design will become reality!
Best regards
Henry.

scan0237.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Ας το δουμε και σε μια φωτο στην ντανα που εδειξε και ο πολυκας παραπανω αλλα οπως φαινεται απο την  σαλαμινα.

P4050528.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα βίντεο που δείχνει από κοντά την τωρινή κατάσταση του σκάφους...




> Interesting picture although I find he attached artists impression much more realistic!
> Unfortunately its too late now as neither design will become reality!
> Best regards
> Henry.
> 
> scan0237.jpg


Henry, have a look at this video for how she would have looked like. Although the ship is unatractive, the funnel shape is interesting...

----------


## Giovanaut

Πραγματικα πιστευετε πως υπαρχει περιπτωση το συγκεκριμενο σκαρι να εχει μελλον....???

----------


## Apostolos

Αν το ναυλώσει η ΝΕΛ και να το κάνει ρο/ρο!

----------


## kapas

> Αν το ναυλώσει η ΝΕΛ και να το κάνει ρο/ρο!


αυτο σιγουρα δεν χωραει στην χιο!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αν το ναυλώσει η ΝΕΛ και να το κάνει ρο/ρο!


Μην βαζεις ιδεες..... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλά να το ξανακανει ποστάλι! Αν και περνά τα 200 μέτρα μήκος...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NEL AEGEAN CRUISE SERVICES :Surprised:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Ένα βίντεο που δείχνει από κοντά την τωρινή κατάσταση του σκάφους...
> 
> 
> 
> Henry, have a look at this video for how she would have looked like. Although the ship is unatractive, the funnel shape is interesting...


You are right Aris, in the video she almost looks like a cross between the MSC prototype and the Norwegian Epic with a very unique funnel! Definitely ahead of her time as far as conversions go.

I suppose nothing will come of this metal hulk as its now been rusting away for many years...

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Regent Sky στις 13/05/2006 όταν ήταν δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.

ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ 13-05-06 01.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Αφορά και το άτυχο Σκάι εδώ.

Αυτό το βαπόρι δείχνει πως δουλεύουν οι Έλληνες. 
Κρίμα γιατί μια εταιρεία ολόκληρη θα μπορούσε να στηθεί πάνω του σαν νεότευκτο.

----------


## πατρινος

Καλησπέρα ποια η τύχη του σήμερα?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχει διαλυθεί στο Aliaga της Τουρκίας από το 2011.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Το «κήτος»: Η ιστορία και το άδοξο τέλος του άγνωστου γίγαντα-«αδελφού» του «Ελ. Βενιζέλος» (Photos/Video)*



23

1



EMAILΕΚΤΥΠΩΣΗ



 
Πρόκειται για τη ναυαρχίδα της ΑΝΕΚ και ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα πλοία ολόκληρης της Μεσογείου. Ο λόγος για το «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος», ο κρητικός «γίγαντας» που αυτή την περίοδο εκτελεί δρομολόγια στη γραμμή των Χανίων.

ADVERTISING
[COLOR=#AAAAAA !important][COLOR=#79BBE9 !important]inRead invented by Teads[/COLOR]


Πολλοί έχουν ταξιδέψει και χιλιάδες έχουν θαυμάσει το τεράστιο πλοίο για τον εντυπωσιακό όγκο του και τις κάθετες γωνίες του. Ωστόσο λίγοι γνωρίζουν ότι το μεγαθήριο είχε έναν ακόμη «αδελφό», που δεν κατάφερε ποτέ όμως να ολοκληρωθεί και να ταξιδέψει. Αντιθέτως, περιφερόταν δεκαετίες από λιμάνι σε λιμάνι και από ναυπηγείο σε ναυπηγείο, μέχρι που εν τέλει πουλήθηκε για scrap.
*Αυτή είναι η ιστορία του «κήτους», του γίγαντα «Regent Sky», όπως την παρουσιάζει παλαιότερο δημοσίευμα που υπογράφει ο Μιχάλης Γιακουμάκης στο flashnews.gr*
Ήταν 1979 όταν η Σουηδική εταιρεία Ferry, Stenaline, παρήγγειλε τέσσερα πλοία «αδερφάκια» που θα κατασκευάζονταν στο ναυπηγείο Gdynia της Πολωνίας.
Τα δύο από τα τέσσερα, StenaGermanica & StenaScandinavica παραδόθηκαν, ωστόσο η κατασκευή των άλλων δυο δεν πρόλαβε να ολοκληρωθεί, καθώς η Stena Line το 1986, ακύρωσε την παραγγελία λόγω μη τήρησης του χρονοδιαγράμματος.
Έτσι, η «μοίρα» και των δυο, έμελλε να είναι η Ελλάδα. Συνοπτικά, το σημερινό «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος» που προοριζόταν και αυτό για την STENA LINE, μετά την ακύρωση της κατασκευής πωλήθηκε στην «Fred Olsen» η οποία το ονόμασε “Bonanza”. Σύντομα όμως, μεταπωλήθηκε στην «ΑΝΕΚ», το οποίο ολοκλήρωσε σαν κατασκευή αφού ήταν ημιτελής, και είναι το σημερινό πλοίο που ξέρουμε.
Το “Regent Sky” ή το «Κήτος» όπως χαρακτηριζόταν, έμελλε να έχει διαφορετική μοίρα από το αδελφάκι του.
Το “Regent Sky” λοιπόν, το αγόρασε το 1989 ο Κρητικός επιχειρηματίας Λελάκης, ιδιοκτήτης της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας Regent Cruises από το 1986, εξού και το όνομα του πλοίου. Φυσικά, δεν ήταν ολοκληρωμένο πλοίο καθώς οι εργασίες είχαν μείνει πολύ πίσω όταν η Stenaline ακύρωσε την παραγγελία, ακόμα και σε σχέση με το «Ελ. Βενιζέλος» , και έτσι ο Λελάκης αγόρασε στην ουσία μόνο την «γάστρα» του πλοίου.

Με την αγορά του Κρητικού εφοπλιστή, η "γάστρα" μεταφέρθηκε το 1990 στα ναυπηγεία της «Αυλίδος» ιδιοκτησίας του ίδιου του Λελάκη, ο οποίος το προόριζε για κρουαζιερόπλοιο – πλωτό καζίνο.
Δέκα ημέρες μετά την μεταφορά του στα ναυπηγεία του Κρητικού εφοπλιστή, ρυμουλκήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία του «Σκαραμαγκά» προκειμένου να ξεκινήσουν οι απαραίτητες εργασίες, όπως είπε ένας από τους μηχανικούς που δούλεψαν πάνω στο πλοίο, στο Flashnews.gr.
Όπως μας είπε ο Αναστάσιος Κ.,στο Σκαραμαγκά πραγματοποιήθηκε η επιμήκυνση του, η οποία έγινε στο κέντρο του πλοίου κατά περίπου 30 μέτρα με αποτέλεσμα να φτάσει τα περίπου 225 μέτρα
Όταν ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες επιμήκυνσης μεταφέρθηκε στην Χαλκίδα, στα ναυπηγεία του Λελάκη.
Εκεί τοποθετήθηκαν 7 ή 8 "πατώματα" , η γέφυρα,τα διαζώματα, όπως και τα κλιματιστικά, οι ευθυγραμμίσεις για τις ηλεκτρομηχανές και η τοποθέτηση τους, καθώς και το βάψιμο του πλοίου.
Όπως πάντως μας αναφέρει ο Α.Κ, εσωτερικά δεν είχε τοποθετηθεί τίποτα πέρα από τις λαμαρίνες.
Στις "κλίκες" στα ναυπηγεία της "Αυλίδος" ακούγονταν ότι "θα γινόταν ενα από τα μεγαλύτερα πλωτά καζίνο για την Αμερική".
*Η οικονομική παρακμή*
Η αγορά του πλοίου με το περιβόητο δάνειο των 110 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ έμελλε να είναι η αρχή του τέλους, για τα σχέδια του εφοπλιστή όσον αφορά την δημιουργία ενός πλωτού καζίνου, ενώ πολλοί κάνουν λόγο ότι αποτέλεσε και την οικονομική καταστροφή του. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί πλήρως, αν δηλαδή το δάνειο αυτό ήταν καταστροφικό για τον επιχειρηματία Λελάκη ή αν υπήρχαν και άλλα πράγματα που συνετέλεσαν στην οικονομική παρακμή και απλώς αυτό το δάνειο ήταν το «αποτελειωτικό χτύπημα».
Χαρακτηριστικά, όπως αναφέρεται στα πρακτικά Βουλής του 1996 σε ομιλία του κ.Παπαδήμα: “(…) οι δύο Τράπεζες ΕΤΕ και ΕΤΒΑ, κατά την περίοδο 1990-1993 χορήγησαν στην εταιρεία SEA NOMAD MARITIME (του ομίλου Λελάκη) κοινοπρακτικό δάνειο ποσού $ ΗΠΑ 110 εκατ. με σκοπό την αποπεράτωση των εργασιών μετασκευής σε ΚΖ του πλοίου REGENT SKY το οποίο μέχρι σήμερα (σ.σ 1996) δεν έχει αποπερατωθεί.
Επειδή η εταιρεία δεν ήταν συνεπής στις υποχρεώσεις της κηρύχθηκε το δάνειο ληξιπρόθεσμο και απαιτητικό, κινήθηκε η αστική διαδικασία για την είσπραξη των απαιτήσεων των δύο Τραπεζών, παράλληλα δε με μηνυτήρια αναφορά ζητήθηκε από την Εισαγγελική αρχή η ποινική διερεύνηση του θέματος.”
Έτσι λοιπόν, στα τέλη του 1996 και όταν το πλοίο ήταν κατά 60% ολοκληρωμένο, το Regent Sky πέρασε στην Εθνική Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος, που το έθεσε προς πώληση.
Από εκεί και έπειτα, το πλοίο ρυμουλκόταν από λιμάνι, σε λιμάνι..
Από το 1996 μέχρι το 2004 όλες οι προσπάθειες πωλήσεις του έπεφταν στο κενό από την τράπεζα , με το ποσό της δημοπρασίας ολοένα και να πέφτει, έως ούτε έφτασε τα μόλις 3 (!) εκατ.δολάρια.
Το 2004 αγοράστηκε από κάποιον «ανώνυμο» και το πλοίο μεταφέρθηκε από την Χαλκίδα στην Σαλαμίνα αλλά και πάλι η μετασκευή του δεν προχώρησε. (σ.σ ενδέχεται το 2004 να είχε αγοραστεί από την Jay Management)
*Η ελπίδα της μετασκευής από Ελληνοαμερικάνο επιχειρηματία και η καταστροφή του στην Τουρκία*
Τρία χρόνια αργότερα, το 2007 επιχειρηματίας Πάρης Κατσούφης, έγινε ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης του πλοίου, με σκοπό να το μετατρέψει σε ένα τετράστερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο, με περίπου 800 καμπίνες με μπαλκόνια.
Να σημειωθεί ότι, ο Πάρης Κατσούφης, ιδιοκτήτης της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας "Kyma Ship" με έδρα το Μαιάμι, είχε εκείνη την εποχή δυο κρουαζιερόπλοια την Μόνα Λίζα και το Τοπάζ, και τα δύο ανακατασκευασμένα.
Ούτε όμως με τον Κατσούφη το κρουαζιερόπλοιο κατάφερε να δει «άσπρη μέρα» καθώς τα σημάδια της οικονομικής κρίσης στην χώρα μας άρχισαν να κάνουν την εμφάνιση τους το 2008, με τον επιχειρηματία να κάνει πίσω τελικά το 2011.
Να σημειωθεί ότι την περίοδο που άνηκε στην ιδιοκτησία του, το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε «Ζoe» ολίγον... αντιφατικό αν αναλογιστεί κανεί την πορεία και την κατάληξη του.
Τελικά, το «κήτος» στις 16 Ιουλίου του 2011ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Τουρκία, στα ναυπηγεία της Αλιάγκα, εκεί όπου έγινε «κομμάτια» και έτσι τελείωσε μια περιπέτεια στον τομέα της ναυτιλίας στην Ελλάδα που κράτησε σχεδόν 20 ολόκληρα χρόνια.
Ένα πλοίο που στιγμάτισε την καθημερινότητα πολλών που το έβλεπαν με το πέρασμα του χρόνου να μαραζώνει από λιμάνι σε λιμάνι.
Πηγή: flashnews.gr





[/COLOR]

----------


## Apostolos

Πάλι καλά που αναφέρουν και τις πηγές φωτογραφειών και πληροφοριών. Φυσικά καμία αναφορά στο ότι υπάρχουν άλλα 2 αδελφά που χαίρουν άκρας υγείας και πρόσφατα αναβαθμισμένα (Stena Vision & Stena Spirit).

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Απόστολε. Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και .....οι συνεπείς!!!! γιατί ορισμένοι την έχουν δει.....μάγκες.

----------


## leo85

¶δικα πήγε το πλοίο.

----------


## Saldanha1999

> Interesting picture although I find he attached artists impression much more realistic!
> Unfortunately its too late now as neither design will become reality!
> Best regards
> Henry.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37511


Great picture Henry!!! Also i have one question, do you remember from where this particular image is from? (and if there is any details about this design, like specifications or when it was proposed, it looks different and more modern from what it aparently was planned and partially-built), if you won't mind of course, i'm sorry about replying on an almost 11-year old post...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Great picture Henry!!! Also i have one question, do you remember from where this particular image is from? (and if there is any details about this design, like specifications or when it was proposed, it looks different and more modern from what it aparently was planned and partially-built), if you won't mind of course, i'm sorry about replying on an almost 11-year old post...


I think it was from a shipping magazine possibly one of those issued by Brogen like the ΅DesignsΆ publications but cannot remember which year. I will have to check and get back to you as it could have also been a LloydΆs one.

----------


## Saldanha1999

> I think it was from a shipping magazine possibly one of those issued by Brogen like the ΅DesignsΆ publications but cannot remember which year. I will have to check and get back to you as it could have also been a LloydΆs one.


No problem!! Thank you very much Henry!!

----------

